
Ask HN: Open clinical encounters dataset? - sparcity
Considering creating an open-source dataset of doctor&#x27;s visits. Would you be willing to record one of your visits to a doctor on a cellphone app and submit the audio and EHR to an open-source dataset paper? Dataset would be scrubbed of any PHI (names, addresses, etc.) during the upload process and the dataset paper would be targeted towards the applied track at one of the top ML conferences. Any comments or features you&#x27;d like to see in the project?
======
Ice_cream_suit
All sorts of lovely ways to misuse the data comes to mind.

Still, a sucker is born every minute and all that...

Incidentally, this would be illegal in a number of states, unless informed
consent is obtained from all those who are recorded, including the health care
provider.

